# Stanley Black & Decker to buy 20% of MTD



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I just learned of this agreement between tool giant Stanley Black & Decker (SBD) and MTD.


In early 2019 SBD will buy 20% of MTD and will have an option to purchase the other 80% in 2021.


SBD already owns the Craftsman brand as well as owns a huge world wide market share of hand and power tools. This is their attempt to move significantly in to the ODPE market. This move could help MTD develop electric products faster as SBD has been in that area for some time.

Interesting!

https://www.crainscleveland.com/manufacturing/mtd-products-remains-cut-above


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Seems like Monopolize to me. Mtd will probably truly become a disposable product sold at only big box. Own the machine and tooling, what could go wrong there. $600 snowblower, buy $pecial tool to service your machine or go buy another one. Yes guys like us can probably find a way to service it, but average home owner probably won't stand a chance of even changing a belt on a piece of equipment. If they go strong with electric it will be a of buy a new power source at said price or a bundle pack at close to the said price and send the rest to the landfill. Time will tell.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Stanley can greatly improve the quality of MTD and give a better product for less money. SBD owns a lot of product lables, cited here: https://www.stanleyblackanddecker.com/our-businesses/our-brands 



Mac Tools, Bostich, Dewalt, Irwin. Look at their industrial segment, and security segment. They can do the electronics, and the physical structure. 



A lot of high quality stuff there. Can only help. I don't see a down side. They have the resources, the talent, and the facilities to do some damage in the market. I hope they can, more competition is better, not worse.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I see it having the potential for more upside than down side. This is a new market for them and I am sure they are very serious. They have a deep engineering staff and have been working on Li-Ion battery technology for a while. It would be up to them and MTD.....If MTD screws up in the next two years they can walk away or negotiate a new deal. If they do relatively well, I would expect them to purchase all of it and grow the business. The relationship offers MTD the opportunity to make everything from entry level to high end equipment.


As jsup implied they, currently have every thing from entry level to high end professional grade products in their portfolio now.


With Toro, Ariens, Honda and Husqvarna around it is not a monopoly in ODPE. However, it looks like they are working on being a monopoly in the hand tool market.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

B&D is a crappy company. Lifetime tools are no longer lifetime, only lifetime for material failure from manufacturing, not wear anymore for Stanley, Proto, MAC, where once it was. However they have not made this change for Craftsman tools yet, YET! I try to avoid buying B&D tools. Plus you have to pay for return shipping for them to look at it and no guarantee they will cover it! Why should they? They have to pay for the new tool and pay for shipping, with some items, you have to send them an inspection fee. I'm currently buying Ridgid and Husky where I can.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

Husqvarna is also another large group, they own a bunch of OPE brands , several of which are low level entry throw away brands 

to quote
(Husqvarna owns several brands:[6]

Husqvarna
Gardena
McCulloch
PoulanPro
WeedEater
Flymo
Jonsered
Klippo
Diamant Boart
RedMax
HTC
Over the years, Husqvarna has manufactured products for retailers, including Sears. Most of these products have a model number that begins with "917".)


----------

